# Round bale feeder



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Would like to buy around bale feeder . And have learned some are durable some are not. Anybody know where you get the good ones


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would even ask if anybody tried any of the poly pipe round bale feeders


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I have the orange feeders made by Go Bob Pipe in Oklahoma 
I cannot say enough good about them
Nor anything bad except they are a little pricey


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hard to beat Sioux Steel feeders.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Save your money on the poly. Some guys tried them one season and so much hay was wasted they went back to steel.

I've got the Tarter Bull Feeders, S slant and skirt. Minimal waste. Still on the same ones from 5 years ago. Next ones I buy I might put bed liner on the bottom.

At some point I'm going to panels and load them from outside the feedlot. No more muddy tractor.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have some "hay manager" feeders and they are heavy built and saved me a lot of hay over the standard rings. Dont use them much any more other than on my replacement heifer herd and am still amazed at how little hay is pulled out and wasted.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

happyfarmer said:


> I have the orange feeders made by Go Bob Pipe in Oklahoma
> I cannot say enough good about them
> Nor anything bad except they are a little pricey


I just looked at their website, and it looks like a nice feeder. When you said "pricey", how bad is it?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Stur-d also makes a good heavy duty bale feeder.

www.stur-d.com/products.aspx


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Buy a good one.Have a local machine shop makes th cone type hay round feeder.I used them 6 yrs and had not used them for 2 yrs and sold them for 75% of what I Pd for them.

They save ALOT of hay also compared to the cheapo ring feeders.They Prly pay for them selves in 1 yr in hay savings.


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

The go bob hay monsters I have cost $1200 several years ago. I put 3 4x5 rounds on bottom and 2 on top. If I want than much 
The cone feeders are good too. Just harder for me to move. 
I see a local guy advertising a 8 ft go bob for $1050 now


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There ought to be a J&L dealer somewhere near you, endrow. They make a basic ring feeder if you aren’t looking for a cone feeder.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I buy Steinway equipment feeders out of western PA. They have a floor and a cage in them.I buy the one with the fold down cage. Way easier to clean out... The 12 ft long model runs $2475. Not cheap but well built. I had one of the ones from them that doesnt have a fold down cage. I bought it used, used it 12 years, welded new runners on it and sold it for $150 less than I paid for it!


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

J and L haysaver they are awesome. Almost no hay waste. We have 3 with the tires on the bottom. 7 years old look just like when we purchased them minus a little paint.


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> J and L haysaver they are awesome. Almost no hay waste. We have 3 with the tires on the bottom. 7 years old look just like when we purchased them minus a little paint.


I can second this, have some around here that are 10 plus years old and going strong!


----------

